# Ping normal für Wlan ?



## Bullz (6. Dezember 2010)

*Ping normal für Wlan ?*

Hallo,

Mein Rechner ist ein 

core 2 duo
Windows 7 64 bit

Wlan Karte ist eine 802.11n PCI Standartkarte

Hatte in Erinnerung das bei meinem alten Laptop der Ping immer kleiner 1 ms war. 

http://www.picfront.org/d/7XFd

Der Wlanrouter ist von meinem Computer 4m entfernt und Hinternisse ist höchstens eine kleine dünne Wand. 

Sind die Werte okay ? oder könnte ich mit diesem Produkt eine bessere Verbindung erzielen ?

Edimax nMax Wireless 802.11n Draft 2.0 PCI Card: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

danke cya


----------



## rabe08 (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Ping normal für Wlan ?*

Wenn das Dein einziges Problem ist... perfekt.


----------



## robbe (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Ping normal für Wlan ?*

Wen interessiert denn der Ping zum Router? Solange er im Inet ok ist und auch die volle Geschwindigkeit bei dir ankommt, würd ich mir keine Gedanken machen.


----------



## Sash (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Ping normal für Wlan ?*

ping /t heise.de
der ping ist wichtiger.. sollten nicht mehr als 25ms sein.


----------



## K3n$! (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Ping normal für Wlan ?*

@Sash:

Wieso nicht mehr als 25ms ?

Ich hab VDSL50 und einen Ping von 27ms


----------



## Sash (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Ping normal für Wlan ?*

meiner nach heise ist ca 18-20ms.. looser du.. hrhr..


----------



## Gast XXXX (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Ping normal für Wlan ?*

Meiner ist bei 45ms zu Heise und? Das hängt doch von der Anbindung ab und über welche Server die Anfrage geschickt wird, ist im Grunde auch egal, denn ich empfange die Daten genau so wie du der Unterschied (zeittechnisch) ist nicht wirklich zu merken. Schon gar nicht im Internet, bei Spielen ist das schon eher ein Problem, aber das erst bei wesentlich höheren Werten.


----------



## Sash (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Ping normal für Wlan ?*

ich drück ca 20ms eher den abzug um dir einen headder zu verpassen, also nur dein problem hrhr..


----------



## Gast XXXX (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Ping normal für Wlan ?*

Wie gut das das der WLAN-Ping (darum gings doch hier  ) an meinem Laptop war,
denn mit meinem Desk hab einen Ping von 7 -12 ms … ich hoffe du hast einen Sani in der Nähe.


----------



## Sash (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Ping normal für Wlan ?*

ok.. aber du hast bestimmt eh langsamere reflexe wie ich.


----------



## Gast XXXX (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Ping normal für Wlan ?*

Mag sein … aber ich zocke eh lieber Strategiespiele, da sind Reflexe nicht von nöten nur der Grips.


----------



## Sash (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Ping normal für Wlan ?*

zum glück, meine reflexe sind fürn ar...


----------



## K3n$! (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Ping normal für Wlan ?*



ConNerVos schrieb:


> Wie gut das das der WLAN-Ping (darum gings doch hier  ) an meinem Laptop war,
> denn mit meinem Desk hab einen Ping von 7 -12 ms … ich hoffe du hast einen Sani in der Nähe.



Sani ? Redest du vielleicht von BF2 ?


----------



## Gast XXXX (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Ping normal für Wlan ?*

Du hast es! 

Aber wir driften hier ganz schön ins OT meint ihr nicht?


----------



## michael7738 (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Ping normal für Wlan ?*



> Hatte in Erinnerung das bei meinem alten Laptop der Ping immer kleiner 1 ms war.
> 
> PicFront - ping.jpg
> 
> ...



Für W-LAN sind das nahezu perfekte Werte. Besser wäre höchstens noch die Anbindung über feste Verkabelung. Da erreicht man den eigenen Router oder andere PCs so gut wie immer in 1ms und weniger, wobei du das aufgrund der ohnehin schon sehr geringen Latenzen eh kaum merken wirst.
Bei W-LAN teilen sich ja alle Teilnehmer das gleiche Übertragungsmedium (=Luft), entsprechend können deine Werte sich verschlechtern wenn andere Teilnehmer in deinem Netz hinzukommen oder ein benachbartes Netz dazwischenfunkt.


----------



## dot (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Ping normal für Wlan ?*

@ Die 2 Herren
Bitte so langsam wieder On-Topic werden


@Topic
2ms ist doch fuer WLAN voellig ok! Hatte mit meiner 11MBit Gurke im internen LAN schon Werte von ueber 10ms. Ist halt einfach nicht mit dem Kabel zu vergleichen.
Der Austausch des Routers um noch die letzte ms rauszuholen macht imo keinen Sinn.


----------

